# Springbok Shipping Line - Funnel Colours?



## Seemore (Nov 1, 2005)

Can any Ships Nostagia member recall the funnel colours of Springbok shipping line 
seemore


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

*sprinkbok*



Seemore said:


> Can any Ships Nostagia member recall the funnel colours of Springbok shipping line
> seemore


http://www.photoship.co.uk/jalbum ships/Old Ships R/slides/Rooibok-01.html
The funnel was yellow with black top with sprinkbok device over brown band.Their fleet in 1962 was ;
BOSBOK-GEMSBOK-GRYSBOK-ROOIBOK-STEENBOK.
Best Wishes.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Yellow Black top with brown band(Bullard King/Natal Line) with a blue edged diamond Brown "Springbok"in top half of diamond with Blue horizontal lines in the lower half(the sea)


----------



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

Did they have Malay/Cape coloured crews?I remember seeing them round the SA coast in the 60`s


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

A.D.FROST said:


> Yellow Black top with brown band(Bullard King/Natal Line) with a blue edged diamond Brown "Springbok"in top half of diamond with Blue horizontal lines in the lower half(the sea)


Thanks for those details.I have made a note.


----------



## Seemore (Nov 1, 2005)

A.D.FROST said:


> Yellow Black top with brown band(Bullard King/Natal Line) with a blue edged diamond Brown "Springbok"in top half of diamond with Blue horizontal lines in the lower half(the sea)


Hello A.D.Frost 
Many thanks for the detailed springbok funnel colours. you dont happen to have a colour photo of the funnel ... many thanks 
seemore (South Shields )


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Seemore said:


> Hello A.D.Frost
> Many thanks for the detailed springbok funnel colours. you dont happen to have a colour photo of the funnel ... many thanks
> seemore (South Shields )


 discription came from book "The Cape Run"
 View attachment 27413
(Thumb)


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

Does anyone know if Springbok Line had its own house flag and if so, what did it look like?
Many thanks for any help


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Just like your avitar is a amalgamation of two seperate company flags and then it became the bases of the group flag of B&C using the Clan Line burgee, Springbok Line was astablished in Cape Town by B&C by renaming Natal Line(Bullard,King & Co.) and superimposing the Springbok diamond on their funnel and the BK&Co.square on their house flag.
View attachment 36363
View attachment 36364


----------



## macca57 (Sep 21, 2005)

A.D.FROST said:


> Just like your avitar is a amalgamation of two seperate company flags and then it became the bases of the group flag of B&C using the Clan Line burgee, Springbok Line was astablished in Cape Town by B&C by renaming Natal Line(Bullard,King & Co.) and superimposing the Springbok diamond on their funnel and the BK&Co.square on their house flag.
> View attachment 36363
> View attachment 36364


Springbok Line can trace its history back to 1950 when Vernon Thomson registered a company but did not activate it.
In the late 50's Cayzer's activated the dormant company and named i Springbok Line, the company was registered in London.
The activation was in order top see off a threat from Safmarine for a larger share of the lucrative fruit trade.
The original intention was to transfer the new company to South African registration.
The new company was more or less under siege from Safmarine fom its inception and even the eventual transfer to S.A. registration didn't lessen the threat.
Eventually Sir Nichols Cayzer sold Springbok and its lucrative fruit carrying rights to Safmarine and at the same time offered technical help in building new ships. Also part of the agreement for the sale of the new company was three new reefers for construction at the Greenock Dockyard and to be bareboat chartered to Safmarine.
Although Safmarine were continually hassling B&C, it should be noted that B&C through Clan line were a major shareholder in Safmarine with nearly a 50% stake in the south African company.


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

A.D.FROST said:


> Just like your avitar is a amalgamation of two seperate company flags and then it became the bases of the group flag of B&C using the Clan Line burgee, Springbok Line was astablished in Cape Town by B&C by renaming Natal Line(Bullard,King & Co.) and superimposing the Springbok diamond on their funnel and the BK&Co.square on their house flag.
> View attachment 36363
> View attachment 36364


Thanks very much for that
Regards
Chris


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

I would like to appologise for getting the Springbok house flag wrong since it was an educated guess I have now since found reference to the house flag from the book Cape Run by Michill & Sawyer. Springbok Diamond on a light blue background.


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

Back to the drawing board then!
How about this then


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

I guess your right.Thats how I would picture it.


----------



## nrosananoski (Jul 23, 2019)

Hi. I have made contact just now as this the only comment on the internet featuring the flag and funnel of Springbok Shg. Co. I managed to track down.

The flag diamond I presume has the 4th blue stripe missing? 

I made a mess of signing on. The correct thing is it should nrosanoski - not nrosananoski .

Sorry

Neale Rosanoski


----------



## old mariner (Aug 8, 2020)




----------

